# Climate in your city - do you like it?



## Troopchina (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm not that much interested in statistical data, as it can not truly capture the weather, but more in your personal impression of it. 

Zagreb, Croatia, Europe

We have all 4 seasons which I like, from hot summers (with temperatures often reaching over 30 degrees C) to snowy winters (which can go for too long and become depressing). 

Overall weather is fine, we would be better without foggy days in the autumn and miserable cloudy damp days in february but it just makes the spring feels better.


----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

I do quite like our climate in london. There aren't many extremes which is a shame as I like extreme weather, but a good mix of all sorts of weather from clouds, to sun to snow to storms. I'd prefer it if it was slightly warmer in summer and slightly colder in winter.


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

I like it, I get hot eaisily you see so a cool climate is what I need, and there are hot days as well!


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

Temperature-wise, I have no problems. I just wish there would be less overcast weather in the Autumn/Winter months.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

I hate London's climate - there is nowhere near enough sunshine.

As I said in another thread, it's just grey and cloudy for most of the time. Incredibly dull, miserable weather for 80% of the year.


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

**** NO!

noticing it's only us english ppl who'vve responded so far (wonder why)....


----------



## ch1le (Jun 2, 2004)

Tallinn, Estonia

We have 4 seasons... which i like, hot summers and quite cold winters. I enjoy the snow. The only thing bad about all this is that in winter we get 2hours of sunlight... and the sun is usually so low that buildings block it. The good side of it is that in summer we get ALOT ALOT and i mean ALOOOOT of sunlight, it goes dark for a couple of hours 
So I dont know 
I wouldnt trade it for a 24-7 hot hot hot climate!


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Blumenau, Brazil (27ºS - sea level)

Many say we have the 4 seasons, but I doubt it. The summer (Jan - Mar) is *extremely* hot (39ºC isn't rare), with high humidity and no winds. Fall is quite hot too, in early May it gets as hot as in the summer (it's a phenomenon that only occurs over here). Winter (Jul - Sep) is pleasant, cool mornings (usually 10ºC, sometimes 3...) and pleasant afternoons (18ºC usually). Spring is very dull, this October we've only had like 4 non-cloudy/rainy days. It's cooler than Fall (15ºC - 28ºC). The sun rises at 6am and sets at 20 in the summer, while in the winter it rises at 7 and sets at 17. It's mostly sunny, it only gets cloudy in Spring.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Basically i hate the humidity and the winters they arent cold enough i want it to be colder and at least snow 2 times a year and ice up 2 times a year cause florida winters suck it gets up to ^65F and the low is 43F i want colder :bash: but besides that its very good.
We basically have two seasons summer and winter.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2005)

Kraków, Poland

No, no, no I don't like it!!! There's too hot in summer (fucking 30 C) and a bit too cold at winther (even -10 C). I want about 10-15 C all year and no sun at all That would be perfect for me!


----------



## defi (Jul 30, 2004)

yes. Climate is perfect. Mild spring, warm summers, mild autumn (sometimes a bit too rainy) and cold winters with snow.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Copenhagen also have 4 seasons and the summer, fall and spring are great, but I would like some higher temps and maybe some less rain...
The winter is too cold for my liking, but when you compare our location to anywhere else as far north it's acceptable...
Atleast we rarely see any snow

So basicly it's fine... and what we don't have now the global warming will bring soon


----------



## FastWhiteTA (Jul 24, 2004)

Ha you guys are funny, complaining about 30 degrees C (that's only 86F). That's a mild summer in the US. Many parts of the country here experience 35-40 degree C (95-105 F) with high humidity, and some more extreme like Phoenix which sometimes gets up to 115 F (46 C) with very low humidity. I live in Portland, which has a good climate, although, it is a little grey too long in the winters, but constant sunshine in the summers (best summers around IMO) and fairly warm with low humidity (gets up to about 95 F on a very hot day, but it averages more about 85-90 on a warm day in July and August)!


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

I hate being too hot more than anything else, so I suppose London's got a pretty decent climate for my tastes. Not that I enjoy the bleak, grey, miserable Winters... but at least you can wrap up... in the Summer when its too hot you just swelter.

London in the Summertime is the greatest place on earth for me... I've had litte tasters of proper tropical climates and I think its horrible... I don't know how people function when its 38C and 100% humidity _and_ they have to work.

The trouble with most places with warmer climates than London (e.g. the Mediterranean) is that the Summers are too hot. London only gets 1 or 2 weeks per year which are unbearably hot (28C+), the rest of the Summer will be an ideal (for me) 24C. Its pretty rain-free compared to many other cities too, despite popular misconceptions.

I don't get excited by snow... the milder the Winters the better... therefore London's got to have the best Winter climate of any major city in Northern Europe.

Ideally, we'd have an all-year climate of 24C and sunshine, but that aint going to happen... compared to other cities I think we do pretty well.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

I love the winter here; freezing temps and a good amount of snow. 

But I'm with Tubeman on the summers..being hot (especially with humidity) _sucks_.


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Chicago - yes. Everyday is a surprise.


----------



## Boris550 (Sep 21, 2004)

Calgary's climate is fine for me. It changes quite rapidly and there can be some huge temperature swings. Summer is just hot enough (a few days over 30C, most in the mid-20's) and I don't mind the cold in the winter (lows of well below -40C with the wind chill). The thing is that Calgary is in semi-arid climate so it is always a dry cold or a dry heat. 

What I don't like is that our Fall is too short, as the leaves drop almost as soons as they change colour. Spring doesn't exist, we just go straight from winter to summer. "Spring" in Calgary means a whole lot of dirt, gravel, dead yellow grass and heaps of snow spread throughout.

The real upside of our climate is that we get a ton of sun... more than any other major Canadian city.

EDIT: I should also mention that due to our frequent chinooks, Calgary winter days are actually quite warm. A cold day at -34C and blizzarding can turn sunny and warm at +5C within a few hours. And I'm not exaggerating here, it happens...


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

i kinda like my climate  and i adore our bright awesome summers!!


----------



## Bluestreak (Nov 23, 2004)

Chicago is very extreme. Could reach 95F in the summer, with a lot of humidity and winters can be brutally cold. Because it's so flat it tends to be very windy. The climate leaves a bit to be desired but after a cold spell 32F can feel balmy. I have to say I like the 4 seasons.


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

*Chicago, Illinois
Elevation: 674 feet Latitude: 41 59N Longitude: 087 54W * 
*Average Temperature* 
°F 49 
*Average High Temperature*°F 59 
*Average Low Temperature * °F 40 
*Highest Recorded Temperature * 
°F 105 O'Hare (official), 109F Midway, 111F Aurora
*Lowest Recorded Temperature * 
°F -27 O'Hare (official), -29F Antioch, -24F Kankakee
*Average percipitation*
35.3 inches
*Average Snowfall * 
38 inches
*Average Possibility of Sunshine* 
54%
*Average Number of Clear Days * 
Day 84
*Average Number of Cloudy Days * 
Days 172
*Average Number of Partly Cloudy Days * 
Days 105
*Average Number of Rainy Days * 
Days 126
*Average Number of Days Above 90F/33C * 
Days 18 O'Hare (Official), 26 Kankakee, 24 Midway, Aurora 20
*Average Number of Days Above 65F/18C* 
Days 165
*Average Number of Days Below 32F/0C* 
Days 132
*Average Number of Days Below 5/-15C*
Days 20

*I recall the summer of 1995 in Chicago:*
On July 7th, the official high recorded at O'Hare airport is 105F (40.6C). On that same day Midway airport recorded 106F (41.1C). The heatwave of 95' also brought very high humidity levels. On July 13, the heat index peaked at *119 F (48.3 C) at O'Hare, and 126F (52.2C) at Midway.*
Nearly 1000 people died as a result of the heat and humidity in one week's time. The heatwave of 1995 in Chicago was extremely dangerous because of the combination of oppressive heat, and extremely high humidity levels. 
http://www.frontlist.com/detail/0226443213
http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/1445020/posts

In 1934, Midway airport recorded a high temperature of 109F (43C). The highest recorded temp in Chicagoland was recorded in Aurora 111F (44C). 
http://www.weatherbase.com/weather/weather.php3?s=833011&refer=



I also remember winters back in the 1970's when temps. would not go above 32F (0C), for weeks on end. It also seemed to snow more then. 1979, was actually the snowiest season, (89.7”). Ninety-eight consecutive days with measurable snow cover (27 Nov to 4 Mar). Record snow depth on 14 Jan (29 inches). 


http://home.att.net/~chicago_climo/


Personally I love four seasons, just not in one day like we have here in Chicago LoL! I also get a kick out of extreme weather. Which we also seem to get on both ends of the spectrum. I don't like the super cold winters, but bring on the heavy snow and blizzards. *Nothing beats summer heat in Chicago*. :cheers:


----------



## cpddavis (Apr 26, 2005)

From October to May I love it.

June to August can suck a lot. I don't mind extreme heat from time to time but it really begins to beat you down during that August to September stretch.

Right now is pretty much the nicest time of year - almost like perfect fall weather in the northern states.


----------



## ManRegio (Jul 6, 2005)

I like my city climate. It's kinda radical with quick changes at any time of year. It can be very hot with 35°C at afternoon, then it start to rain, and the next day, we have 10°C or less. That's an example of what can happen in Monterrey, Mexico.


----------



## mongozx (Sep 30, 2005)

The climate in my town is. . .well. . .OK.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

As other chicago forumers have said, I love the 4 seasons... a change mostly everyday...


----------



## XCRunner (Nov 19, 2005)

It's like they say about Chicago: "If you don't like the weather, wait a minute and it'll change." Becuase we're located in the midwest (which is not a bad thing, its quite the opposite) we have colder winters and hotter summers than some place located at the same lattitude but on a coast. Being on the lake though, we also have all types of off-days thrown into the mix. I love it.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

yeahh is too perfect


----------



## Arvo (Jul 9, 2005)

I hate Hong Kong's climate.Very humid in spring (R.H. can reach
100%),hot in summer (around 28-32C with high humidity) autumn
is quite nice,cool and dry but too short,winter is not cold enough
(min temperature ever recorded is 0C,although sub zero temperature
is not unusual in rural areas).The interesting thing is on winter days,
when the sky becomes cloudless,different areas would have marked difference in temperature,given the small size of the whole territory.
Below is the record on 12/23,
OTHER STATIONS MIN MAX
KING'S PARK 10.0 C 19.0 C
WONG CHUK HANG 9.1 C 19.8 C
TA KWU LING 1.3 C 20.4 C
LAU FAU SHAN 8.0 C 18.6 C
TAI PO 6.6 C 18.0 C
SHA TIN 5.0 C 18.3 C
TUEN MUN 10.1 C 20.1 C
TSEUNG KWAN O 7.7 C 18.9 C
SAI KUNG 9.1 C 16.7 C
CHEUNG CHAU 10.5 C 20.0 C
CHEK LAP KOK 9.5 C 19.7 C
TSING YI 11.0 C 19.9 C
SHEK KONG 4.3 C 20.4 C


----------



## Carter (Oct 14, 2002)

I like being in the northern hemisphere far from the equator so that our summerdays are long and our winterdays are short, as it should be. The weather over here, especially in the spring and autumn can be very strange. One minute the sun shines, the next minute it rains.

It is a good thing that Great Britain lies west of us so they get all the rain


----------



## Automatic Lover (Nov 25, 2004)

Valencia, Spain

I love this climate! Bright sunshine days almost all the year, few cloudy and dull days, few misty days (mostly heat haze than winter mist) and when it happens the mist or heat haze use to clear up before midday, and almost unexistent foggy days. 

Mild winter, just one or two weeks a year with too much cold temperatures when the syberian and northern winds reach Valencia. But even in January it is possible to get an anticyclone which raises midday temperatures to more than 20 degrees Celsius. Warm spring and autumn, hot summer. Sometimes summer days are unbearable, but they're perfect for the beach.

Beach time from April to October-November. It never snows here but as Spain's altitude is high generally, you just have to drive about two hours to the interior to get to a ski resort.


----------



## Pobbie (Jul 16, 2005)

Liverpool, UK

I despise its climate with a passion. Shitty summers with very few hot days and too many cloudy & rainy ones, mixed together with shitty winters with very little snow. 

Hardly anything eventful ever happens in Liverpool's weather. I couldn't possibly disrecommend it enough. Go away!


----------



## Scraper Enthusiast (Oct 4, 2005)

Atlanta's Climate is fine by me.

Summers aren't generally as hot as many other southeastern cities due to Atlanta's elevation (1,000+ ft). We only get above ninety degrees a few times during the summer. Typically, July days are anywhere from 80-89 F degrees. 85-89 F is pretty typical for mid-summer, once in a while jumping into the low 90s.

Spring and Autumn are pleasant, temperatures generally in the 70s for highs. Early spring and late Autumn are generally in the low to mid 60s, with late spring and early Autumn being in the low to mid 70s.

Winters are cool to mild, with highs generally from the low 40s to mid 50s. 48 or 49 is typical for a winter afternoon. Nights are generally in the 20s or 30s. There are times, after a cold front has come through, that our highs may be in the 30s or below freezing (below 32 F). We receive one or two snowfalls per year.

We are in a humid subtropical climate, a moderate location, and I like it.


----------



## Troopchina (Oct 7, 2005)

So far Brits are complaining the most.... but southeastern england (including) London seem to be a bit better than the rest, weather-wise


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I definitely love the four seasons and would not want to live in a tropical
country. I just wish our Winters were shorter.. nothing is more depressing
than having a cold March with snow. Uggggggghhhhhhhhhh!!!! But, I love
our hot summers with loads of sunshine, and our Autumns are our best
season. Spring here is crappy... it goes from early Spring to full fledged Summer overnight, usually.
I think I would like the climate of Washington, DC.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

It's pretty nice I guess - mild year around. I would like the summers to be somewhat warmer (20-25 now).

I couldn't live in a place that has as cold winters as Toronto etc.


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

I love Seattle's climate. Not too cold in the winter, not too hot in the summer and not too humid.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Philadelphia weather is temperate. Fall and Spring are best here as they are in any Northeastern city. Snow here is not that frequent. In August it is warmer here than it is in Miami. Miami rarely tops 100 but we sure do.


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

I love NYC's climate. Cold winter, hot summer and mild spring and fall. NYC has the most diverse weather on Earth.


----------



## tkr (Apr 3, 2005)

Yeah, I like my city's climate a lot. It's always sunny and warm. But I miss some cold weather (we could have at least a month of cold temps).


----------



## Bored_as_Hell (Nov 2, 2005)

San Diego's weather is pretty nice, usually around 70s. I wish it would rain more tho.


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

I love it. Call it boring, but this december the temperature hasnt gone below ~60F even at night, generally 70s during the december. It can get too hot in the summer though


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Automatic Lover said:


> I think Celsius is much easier to understand. Imagine someone who doesn't know both Celsius and Fahrenheit, and he's taught both of them. I'm sure this person would choose Celsius at the end, as he would have the references of 0ºC and 100ºC and it's a decimal scale. Moreover, I don't think Celsius is not broad enough:
> 
> (more or less these would be my own standards):
> - Below 0: freezing. (I'm not used to these temperatures, so I don't split them up. They seem too cold to me, -5, -10, -15, whatever).
> ...


My own standard would be:

-35 or below: Too chilly to imagine... rare even in North-Central part of this continent
-35- -25: Extreme chilly 
-25- -15: Very Chilly (Normal for winter)
-15- -5: Chilly (Also normal for winter)
-5-0: Very Cold, (very warm for winter, but it's very cold for going out)
0-9: Spring temps, cold, thought of spring floods and fall colours...
10-17: Mild (If wearing enough clothes would be also comfortable)
18-24: Comfortable (Warm)
25-32: Hot (Except when you took off all your clothes, summer)
33-39: Very Hot (Rare)
40+ Terrible and unbearable.


----------



## JAKJ (Oct 17, 2004)

You guys are crazy, anything below 30 really isn't warm enough.

-35 or below:Move immediately
-35- -25: ditto
-25- -15: ditto
-15- -5: Would have to be for only a short time and I would need to have a very very very good reason to be there.
-5-0: ditto
0-9: Barely tolerable
10-17: Cold
18-24: Cool
25-32: Pleasent to fine (if there is sun)
33-39: Perfect with 30%+ humidity
40-45: Perfect with humidity under 30


----------



## Jue (Mar 28, 2003)

Crazy hot weather lovers. :lol:

Summer daytime high temperatures average 40 degrees in Houston, and around 18-20 degrees in wintertime. It's not cold enough even during winter for me.


----------



## TVS (Nov 30, 2004)

I hate Jan-Feb, when it usually gets REALLY cold and windy.


----------



## London_2006 (Feb 9, 2003)

My temperature standards (for someone used to London weather).

Winter
Below 0ºC: unbelievably cold
0-5ºC: bitterly cold
5-8ºC: cold
8-12ºC: average
12-16ºC: mild
16+ºC: warm

Summer
15-18ºC: cold
18-22ºC: cool
22-27ºC: average (typical conditions around 24-25ºC with 60-70% humidity)
27-32ºC: warm
32-35ºC: hot
35+ºC: very hot


----------



## Boris550 (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh, might as well do my own then...

-40C and below: Extremely cold. Stay outside for only a few minutes at most (in one stretch)
-40C to -25C: Very cold. Wear heavy winter jackey and cover most skin.
-25C to -15C: Cold, but bearable. leather jacket + long-sleeved shirt will suffice. Only need gloves for driving.
-15C to 0C: Slightly cold. Only need leather jacket.
0C to +15C: Mild. Wear light windbreaker.
+15C to +25C: Warm. T-shirt weather.
+25C to +35C: Hot. Same as above.
+35 and above: Don't even bother going outside, WAY too hot!

When I was in Vegas I was just thankful that it was a dry heat. I could barely walk outside in Houston.


----------



## NCC1701D (Sep 14, 2003)

What would you rather?

27c with 80% humidity

or

37c with 20% humidity

????????


----------



## London_2006 (Feb 9, 2003)

NCC1701D said:


> What would you rather?
> 
> 27c with 80% humidity
> 
> ...


Well in London we rarely get humidity as low as 20%, or temperatures as high as 37ºC, so I'd have to say 27ºC with 80% humidity because I'm used to it.


----------



## Boris550 (Sep 21, 2004)

NCC1701D said:


> What would you rather?
> 
> 27c with 80% humidity
> 
> ...


In that case I would rather the 37C actually. Since Calgary is semi-arid it rarely get's very humid. I also don't think I've seen temperatures over 35C here.

Both scenarios suck though...


----------



## tkr (Apr 3, 2005)

NCC1701D said:


> What would you rather?
> 
> 27c with 80% humidity
> 
> ...


you made a wrong comparasion.. maybe if you put 31c, or something around that.. because ofcourse 27c is more pleasant.. even with 100% humidity, it's very nice.. i say that because that's exactly the temperatures we're getting here almost everyday now.. we also get a dry 36c in spring, and it SUCKS!


----------



## thunder head (Jul 22, 2005)

I've recently experienced 27c with 80% humidity. Is actually quite comfortable. 
IMO 37c with 20% humidity is much less comfortable.

Here is my temp thingy...

-10 or below: :skull:
0 to -10c: freezing
0 to 5c: very cold
5 to 10c: cold
10 to 15c: cold
15 to 20c: cool
20 to 25c: mild
25 to 32c: warm
32 to 40c: hot
40 to 45c: very hot
45 to 50c: extremely hot
50c+ :skull:


----------



## tkr (Apr 3, 2005)

my list:

below -5ºC: unstandable
-5ºC to 0ºC: very cold
0ºC to 5ºC: cold
5ºC to 10ºC: nicely cold
10ºC to 15ºC: a little cold
15ºC to 25ºC: mild
25ºC to 30ºC: warm
30ºC to 35ºC: hot
35ºC to 40ºC: very hot
40ºC to 45ºC: tooooo hot
above 45ºC: unstandable


----------



## Gosetsuke (Sep 30, 2005)

I am freezing my ... here, I don´t like cold


----------



## Scraper Enthusiast (Oct 4, 2005)

70-75 F is where it's at.


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

You don't like where I live: In December to February it's all ok 30-33C is fine for me, but the rest of the year OMGoodness, your armpit is sweating like crazy unless it's raining.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

i would have to say the weather in LA is pretty much perfect. most days, its between 68 - and 78 degrees F.


----------



## Substructure (Sep 10, 2004)

My ideal temperatures:

Below -10ºC: quite cold
-10 - 0ºC: cold
0 - 5°C: a bit cold
5-15ºC: cool
15-20ºC: perfect
20º - 25°: warm
25° -30° : too hot
30° and more : unliveable

Actually, I hate heat, I find cities to be unliveable when it gets over 25°.
Even south of France is unbearably hot for me.
London is OK since it's rather cool (latitude between Calgary and Edmonton).


----------



## brunob (Sep 11, 2002)

No. The more i think about it, the more i want out, very much because of the weather. I sometimes despair at how grey it gets. We've gotten out of a summer that never was, and straight into dull autumn, and bleak winter.
It's neither cold nor hot, frankly pouring or dry, although mostly dry contrary to popular belief, and almost constantly windy which really gets on my nerves.
This is the weather I describe when i call home as 'the usual'.
nuff said!


----------



## London_2006 (Feb 9, 2003)

brunob said:


> No. The more i think about it, the more i want out, very much because of the weather. I sometimes despair at how grey it gets. We've gotten out of a summer that never was, and straight into dull autumn, and bleak winter.
> It's neither cold nor hot, frankly pouring or dry, although mostly dry contrary to popular belief, and almost constantly windy which really gets on my nerves.
> This is the weather I describe when i call home as 'the usual'.
> nuff said!


The summer wasn't very dull, it was average. The autumn was one of the sunniest and warmest ever (October), but this winter has been crap so far.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

brunob said:


> No. The more i think about it, the more i want out, very much because of the weather. I sometimes despair at how grey it gets. We've gotten out of a summer that never was, and straight into dull autumn, and bleak winter.
> It's neither cold nor hot, frankly pouring or dry, although mostly dry contrary to popular belief, and almost constantly windy which really gets on my nerves.
> This is the weather I describe when i call home as 'the usual'.
> nuff said!


Exactly!! :applause:

London's weather is shit, and no amount of statistics or arguing from Nick Taylor is going to convince me otherwise.


----------



## brunob (Sep 11, 2002)

That must explain why i had to put the heat on in august, because the temperature barely reached 18.
ok then, The summer wasn't very dull, it was average. The autumn was one of the sunniest and warmest ever.


----------



## brunob (Sep 11, 2002)

wjfox2002 said:


> Exactly!! :applause:
> 
> London's weather is shit, and no amount of statistics or arguing from Nick Taylor is going to convince me otherwise.


That's just how it is, isn't it? There's been a couple of nice summers, but overal, the weather is consistent in it's non variability. oh well! we're here, we'll just have to grind our teeth and forget about it!


----------



## lil_pc (Apr 14, 2005)

I love our climate. Such a wide range in temperatures, but not too extreme because Lake Michigan's milding effect. There's usually different weather every day, there's no boredom in our weather. Although today we just ended 13 days of straight cloudiness, that doesn't happen too often. I love autumn, when sometimes it can be 85F one day and 35F the next day, then go back up to 80F, so much variety. In summer it's not unbearable, especially living within 1-2 miles from the Lake, the winds from the Lake are natural air conditioning.


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

brunob said:


> No. The more i think about it, the more i want out, very much because of the weather. I sometimes despair at how grey it gets. We've gotten out of a summer that never was, and straight into dull autumn, and bleak winter.
> It's neither cold nor hot, frankly pouring or dry, although mostly dry contrary to popular belief, and almost constantly windy which really gets on my nerves.
> This is the weather I describe when i call home as 'the usual'.
> nuff said!


What is London's annual rainfall by the way?


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

I like Hamilton's climate. Relative to Southern Ontario, it's quite warm. It's usually a few degrees higher than K/W, and even Toronto, which are both only about 70km away. It's sheltered by the Escarpment, and it's at the western end of Lake Ontario, so it doesn't get lake effect precipitation. Flowers bloom earlier, we can grow grape vines, and it's usualy raining here when it's snowing everywhere else, or so it seems.


----------



## London_2006 (Feb 9, 2003)

ROCguy said:


> What is London's annual rainfall by the way?


584 mm with 106 rainy days.


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

Mexicali, Baja California (Mexico)

Elevation: 24 feet
Latitude: 32' 43'' N Longitude: 115' 02'' W
Average Temperature: 73 F
Highest Recorded Temperature: 132 F (55 C)
Lowest Recorded Temperature: 14 F (-10 C)
Average Snowfall: 0 in
Average Precipitation: about 2 in

Yes, I love the weather of my city. Today we have about 77 F max and 45 F min.

Mexicali, the eight-month-summer city.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

I don't like Chicago's climate all that much.

I'd rather have:
1) Winters between 60-40F
2) Less wind all year round
3) More sunny days
4) Summers with less humidity
5) Summers between 60-85F


----------



## drfeelgood17 (Oct 5, 2005)

hydrogen said:


> I don't like Chicago's climate all that much.
> 
> I'd rather have:
> *1) Winters between 60-40F*
> ...


You might want to move to California in that case!


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

London_2006 said:


> 584 mm with 106 rainy days.


 LOL I know what a Millimeter is but that number doesn't mean anything to me, I can't remember how to convert them, but I'm estimating that's about what, 30 inches?


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

^^

22.99 inches... well 23 inches


----------



## drfeelgood17 (Oct 5, 2005)

London_2006 said:


> 584 mm with 106 rainy days.


Ok. So this shows that London is not as rainy as people often think it is. In fact, it receives a lot less rain than some Mediterranean cities. However, we do have a lot of cloudy or overcast days, which gives the impression that we are living in very a rainy city...


----------



## r2 (Jun 27, 2004)

we have four seasons, summer and fall being my favorites. spring here is generally rainy and more often chilly than warm. summer is long, hot and humid but the smog doesnt get out of control until august so summer's are generally pretty enjoyable. fall here is just awesome with mild temps, whole forests turned gold and orange and picture perfect skies. winter is long, chilly and drab ... due to the moderating effects of the chesapeake bay and the atlantic ocean we get the freezing rain but not so much snow. if it does snow it usually doesnt 'stick' (meaning that it doesnt melt within minutes of hitting the ground). if it does 'stick' it's only around a couple of days. so overall the climate here isnt bad at all ... but its still basically too hot or too cold for my taste. guess i need to move to cali too.


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

SE9 said:


> ^^
> 
> 22.99 inches... well 23 inches


wow... that's, nothing! That's like how much the prairies get here in the US. How does it stay so green?


----------



## London_2006 (Feb 9, 2003)

ROCguy said:


> wow... that's, nothing! That's like how much the prairies get here in the US. How does it stay so green?


The soil is clay, so it holds water. In the summer, grass lawns dont usually stay green though. They go brown and dry up.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

hydrogen said:


> I don't like Chicago's climate all that much.
> 
> I'd rather have:
> 1) Winters between 60-40F
> ...


basically, Los Angeles


----------



## MplsTodd (Apr 13, 2005)

I live in Minneapolis, which has arguably some of the most extreme climate among major cities (3.0 million in metro area). Although we just went through 14 days without seeing the sun for more than about three hours, I'd have to say that I like the climate in the Twin Cities (like, but don't love). 

We definitely get all four seasons here and falls are particularly beautiful--sunny, dry, mild temps (60s-70s Fahrenheit for highs) in September and October.

Summer is 70s to 90s (F), sometimes dry, sometimes humid--it depends if the prevailing winds are from the Gulf of mexico (humid) or the west or Canada (cool, dry air).

Winter lasts from December to March, with temps sometimes going down to -30 F (colder with windchill). But that's pretty rare, most years our low is -10 F or so, and we just deal with it--at least its almost always sunny when its cold!


----------

